# Chrome Door Molding/Trim



## samanthakae12 (Sep 23, 2012)

Anybody know where I can get something like this? I love the look of the chrome on the bottom of the doors - thanks!!


----------



## Christrit (Jun 23, 2012)

That picture is pretty tiny, hard to tell if its actual chrome or stick on chrome decal.... Decal you can get almost anywhere and trim to suite your needs....


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Here you go... 2013 Cruze Bodyside Molding Package Chrome - 95992461 - Exterior - Cruze - 2013 - Chevrolet - by Gm and 2013 Cruze Bodyside Molding Package Black - 95980690 - Exterior - Cruze - 2013 - Chevrolet - by Gm -


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

So as you guys know Chevy has new accessories for the 2013 Cruzen. A few of these accessories are a black as well as a chrome lower body side molding strip. The chrome strip is what they are calling the Chrome Appearance Package which is $255 dealer installed (MSRP). However, after looking at these pics of it, it seems more of a alloy finish than a chrome finish. So anyway...

I went hunting around this morning for what it looks like exactly on the Cruze and was able to find a few pictures of it in action. Tell me what you guys think of it. I personally am still on the fence after seeing a couple pics. 

Personally from this first link of pictures, I think it could come off as a little too busy when you have the chromed out RS package (though it probably looks the best here) mainly b/c you'll have the chrome RS badges right above it and then all the other RS package chrome which includes the chrome strip door handles. Newark, DE 2013 Chevrolet Cruze LTZ New Sedan Wilmington, DE Hockessin, DE Porter Chevrolet and Hyundai

In this second link of pictures, I think the lower body chrome strip molding on this LTZ w/o the RS package looks fairly good and doesnt hurt the flow of the car like it does on the LTZ RS but I'm still just not sold on it here either. In these pictures it dresses the Cruze up but it still looks somewhat out of place. I don't know. 
2013 Chevrolet Cruze for sale in Mishawaka - 1G1PG5SB2D7101830 - Gates Chevy World, Mishawaka - IN

And in this 3rd link of pictures, this chrome lower body molding looks almost as laughable and out of place on this 1LT RS as the 16in wheels paired with the RS package. Singh Chevrolet | Chevrolet Dealer | Riverside, California . Yes I want a RS 1LT but I'll certainly be putting LTZ rims on them as soon as financially possible after purchasing it. 

But overall I think this Chrome strip is a nice touch, although seemingly out of place and maybe even a tad bit of overkill on the RS LTZ Cruze. But maybe the more I see it, the more it will grow on me and I'll come to love it.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I think the Chrome package would look better on dark colors like Cyber Grey or Black Granite Metallic but that's my opinion.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> I think the Chrome package would look better on dark colors like Cyber Grey or Black Granite Metallic but that's my opinion.


Yeah, this chrome package would look beast on a black granite metallic LTZ RS!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> I think the Chrome package would look better on dark colors like Cyber Grey or Black Granite Metallic but that's my opinion.


I got to see the chrome package on a cyber grey 1LT Cruze today when I stopped by a dealership (charlie obaugh chevy- waynesboro, VA) just to look around. Its funny because the first time i looked at the car i didnt even see it/notice it. And then when I turned around to head back the other way from looking at a few other cruzes lined up, I saw it. 

To my surprise, this chrome package on the cyber grey didn't really catch my attention (obviously) and it didn't really pop like i thought it would on this color. After seeing the chrome package, I actually do think it would look good on a summit white cruze and possibly could stand out quite well. I will say, none of the cruzes on this lot were particularly clean, so maybe that contributed to the chrome package not standing out on the cyber grey cruze? And it was parked between two other cruzes.


----------

